
Reverse Engineering Wipeout (2015) - crummy
http://phoboslab.org/log/2015/04/reverse-engineering-wipeout-psx
======
NKosmatos
One of my all time favorite games and I’m sure for other
oldtimers/oldskoolers. I still got the original PS1 along with Wipeout and the
memory card with my records :-) I think I’ll have to revisit it someday.

~~~
1ko
You'll love BalisticNG, it's like playing the original with better resolution
and framerate.

~~~
ionised
I tried Formula Fusion on Steam (made by former WipeOut devs) but it just
wasn't the same. The tracks were boring and the music may as well have been
non-existent.

I'll give BaseNG a try though!

------
pronoiac
The linked model viewer is great:
[http://phoboslab.org/wipeout/](http://phoboslab.org/wipeout/)

~~~
baruchthescribe
Coincidentally enough, I had Future Sound of London on when I checked this
out. Very appropriate!

------
skolsuper
This article got some interesting discussion on reddit, especially the threads
from this comment:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8yv842/reverse...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8yv842/reverse_engineering_wipeout/e2efugp)

------
kbouck
Great music too.

What recent game comes close to Wipeout? I've looked at FastRMX and Redout
(both on Switch) but they don't quite do it for me.

~~~
breakingcups
I haven't played it myself but user 1ko recommends the following: "You'll love
BalisticNG, it's like playing the original with better resolution and
framerate."

